# Schedule changes for MSNBC weekdays



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

With Countdown with Keith Olbermann leaving the schedule and Tribune unlikely to catch up by Monday, here is the list I received from http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/01/21/keith-olbermann-out-at-msnbc-contract-ended/79810
Last Word with Lawrence O'Donnel moves into Countdown's time slot (8 pm EST), The Ed Show will move to 10 pm EST (they list it also as PST but I notice that Countdown came on at 5 pm in my area and the Last Word came on at 7 pm) The Maddow Show remains in its present time slot, I guess Cenk Uygur takes over Ed's time slot. They listed it as 6 pm EST. The Ed Show came on at 3 pm PST in my area.

I have no idea what happens in the other time zones. I assume most cable systems carry MSNBC live, as it does have breaking news, live speeches etc.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Are they still going to call it "The Last Word" when it's no longer the last show of the night?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, they are.  Maybe they can say it the Last Word from Lawrence O'Donnel.  They did a promo while I was watching today.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My guide data has been updated so I suspect everyone else's has been also. Adjust as necessary.


----------

